# FingerPaints Limited Edition Magnetic Effects Collection



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2012)

FingerPaints Limited Edition Magnetic Effects Collection 

Retail: $6.99

Pro: $5.69



​ Electro-Midnight Magnetic​ 

​ Cop an Attitude Magnetic​ 

​ Steel of the Night Magnetic​ 

​ Hipnotic Magnetic​


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Apr 14, 2012)

I've seen these last week, but I'm kinda over magnetic polish... Bring on the strong holos.. Somebody!


----------



## brunettedoll (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh I most try them! the price aren't bad at all tx for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 14, 2012)

I forgot to mention. Sally's is also having a sale on ALL polishes.

Buy 2 get 1 FREE.

Online use promo code: 555118


----------



## lady41 (Apr 15, 2012)

I bought one of these at sallys the other day...I have to say for me the polish only lasted a day before chipping but the effect of the polish was totally awsome....everyone was like how did u do that.


----------



## satojoko (Apr 15, 2012)

I got some magnetic polish very cheap at Fred Myer a couple of weeks back. It was tossed in a clearance basket and also had another 40% discount on it from the already discounted price. I believe I got it for just over $3 or very close to that. It's Layla brand. Works great. I picked up another one by Essence as well bc it was very cheap and they had some nice colors. The only thing is that theirs doesn't have a magnet on the lid. You have to buy it separately, which ends up making it more expensive than some other brands. I thought I'd just use the Layla magnet on it. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to work :-( The formula is also much different than Layla's. Much thinner with a weird consistency. Almost dry, but still liquidy. Very strange. I'm gonna have to look for these ones at the Sally's in Canada. They sound like a good deal.


----------



## Chippednailblog (Apr 17, 2012)

I love these series of magnetic polishes.  Application is like a dream and the magnetic works well.  I've written a review of Electro-Midnight on my blog.  Check it out here: http://chippednailblog.blogspot.ca/


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Chippednailblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love these series of magnetic polishes.  Application is like a dream and the magnetic works well.  I've written a review of Electro-Midnight on my blog.  Check it out here: http://chippednailblog.blogspot.ca/


I enjoyed your review very much! Electro-Midnight is my favorite of the colors above, and it looks really nice on your nails. I like the magnetic pattern too. The price is so good that I may give it a try.


----------



## Chippednailblog (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks so much! Yea I was torn between the Electro-Midnight and the red colour but I am definitely happy with my choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Apr 18, 2012)

Get it at Sally's ...BOGO free! I got the blue, copper and purple. I was not too thrilled with the magnet pattern -it's a wave. I prefer the straight lines but it is a great idea putting the magnet on the removable cap.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Chippednailblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much! Yea I was torn between the Electro-Midnight and the red colour but I am definitely happy with my choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The red/purple one is really pretty too; it's my second favorite after Electro-Midnight (according to the pictures). The copper and steel shades would be pretty for fall and winter.


----------

